# Bump Drills / Road Technical Drills *Thursday 8:30AM*



## semaj (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm trying to gather some people to do bump drills / road technical drills for the next 4 Thursdays at 8:30 AM to 9:30 AM in the Orange County area. This is great practice for those wanting to race, or are currently racing and want to get more comfortable in contact situations.

The drills are described here: http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5614

If anyone is interested, please PM me and reply to this thread. :thumb:


----------

